# mains water



## Mrobeef (Jun 12, 2015)

Hi everyone, we are looking at a property in santa barbara de nexe. It has a cistern. We would like to get connected to mains water. There's a villa behind that has a pool so, I presume they have mains water. Any idea how much this would cost? Is it hundreds or thousands? Thanks


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

Hello - Are we related 

You can't assume that because the villa behind has a pool they also have mains water - they may not. (but walk up there and see if they have a water meter). If the property you are looking to buy has never had mains water before then the obligation of the water company is to connect at least as far as the boundary of the plot. (no cost to you and for free). Your water meter will be fixed at that point and it will be your responsibility is to connect from there to the house but that shouldn't be too expensive depending on the distance. If you can pace it out then someone will take a guess I am sure.


----------



## Mrobeef (Jun 12, 2015)

Ha! Mrbife, mrobeef thanks you. 😉 that's good to know. Thanks for the response. Are you living in Santa barbara de nexe?


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

Mrobeef said:


> Are you living in Santa barbara de nexe?


Not far - abut 6km from Santa B.


----------

